# Something in the wind does blow in



## Grunthos the Flatulent (Jan 3, 2009)

Greetings and Solicitations!

A fair wind has blown my to these fine shores, and I look toward many fine exchanges.   

In additions to fine poetry, a master of many tounges am I, a very cunning linguist I have been told. 

Always interested in karate I have been, but never able to afford it. Poets make rather little today.

I go now to read more and type more later.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 3, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 3, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## Grunthos the Flatulent (Jan 3, 2009)

I am liking it here. Many fun people to talk with and share my poetry with. 

I was on some other forums but they were mean, told me to come here and entertain you. I was very happy I was accepted.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 3, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 3, 2009)

Grunthos the Flatulent said:


> I am liking it here. Many fun people to talk with and share my poetry with.
> 
> I was on some other forums but they were mean, told me to come here and entertain you. I was very happy I was accepted.


Welcome... but I'm afraid that we do have an absolute requirement regarding poetry.  If your own spleen can't stand it... we don't want your poetry!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 3, 2009)

Now that's funny. 

Welcome to real people, but there's no welcome mat for trolls.


----------



## Carol (Jan 4, 2009)

Welcome Grunthos.   There are other poets/writers here on MT...there is a section specifically for poetry and verse that is accessible on a forum for supporting members. Hope you consider joining us there.


----------



## stickarts (Jan 4, 2009)

Welcome to MT!!


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 4, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Now that's funny.
> 
> Welcome to real people, but there's no welcome mat for trolls.



I think he's full of hot air.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 4, 2009)

Care to check it out and make sure?


----------



## seasoned (Jan 4, 2009)

Welcome, I think.


----------



## Whitebelt (Jan 4, 2009)

Come on Grunty, you seem nice enough. Lets have a poem, something off the tip of your tou...finger tips.

Blow us away with your yoda esque flatulence.


----------



## Kacey (Jan 4, 2009)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 4, 2009)

arnisador said:


> Care to check it out and make sure?



If you'll notice, the user's status has ah ... changed.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 4, 2009)

Hmmm, I'm still seeing "Account Under Review - Contact AdminTeam"?


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 5, 2009)

welcome to MT

B


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 5, 2009)

arnisador said:


> Hmmm, I'm still seeing "Account Under Review - Contact AdminTeam"?


You oughta know by now how things werk.


----------



## tellner (Jan 5, 2009)

So far his "poetry" is lamer than a three-legged horse with two bowed tendons and a thrown shoe.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 5, 2009)

locking thread as user is not here to reply based on current status.


----------

